# Indiana Regulation Hearing



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.in.gov/legislative/iac/20150729-IR-312140510PHA.xml.pdf We need every one we can get to show up Aug.24 at 5:30 at Spring Mill State Park Rumor has it that Paylakers from Ohio are bringing a bus and CF from 4 states I dont believe it but its being said This will be a big step for us and hopefully just the beginning


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wish I could make it Dale, what was the reasoning for having it on Monday night?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

DNR meeting are always on weeknights, ( its a state thing) anyways Im hoping to tag along with Justin if I can get off work early enough to do it. This meeting is the public comments mtg for tighter catfish regs , correct? ( in Indiana but with so much shared waterways, I know its VERY important for us to make a big showing, numbers speak volumes at these types of meetings.

Salmonid


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.in.gov/dnr/fishwild/2362.htm Comment here till Aug 24th


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Sure hope this works out better than KY.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

throbak said:


> http://www.in.gov/legislative/iac/20150729-IR-312140510PHA.xml.pdf We need every one we can get to show up Aug.24 at 5:30 at Spring Mill State Park Rumor has it that Paylakers from Ohio are bringing a bus and CF from 4 states I dont believe it but its being said This will be a big step for us and hopefully just the beginning


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you OHIO for making the Trip We made a difference Last Night paylakers were a NO Show


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great to hear Dale, it sounds like the commercial guys stuck their foot in their mouth on more then one occasion.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Great to hear Dale, it sounds like the commercial guys stuck their foot in their mouth on more then one occasion.


That They did could not believe my ears when he said the reason we could not catch anyfish was they were all full of aisan Carp said every Blue and I think he said Flathead he cleaned was full of AC.. His buddies were about to come out of their seats LOL and said catfish were just a Bonus to him and he made a living fishing . Winston said no one was concerned about his Bonus why should we be about his? again LOL


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a feeling that they will in the end bury themselves.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

The Catfish amendments were passed unanimously Indiana Has REGS 1 over 35 blue or flat 1 over 28 channel NOTHING under 13 inches The ENTIRE OHIO RIVER and all other waters in the State Thanks TO ALL and most of all Justin Browning and Jim Loudermilk


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

A good step in the right direction!!!


----------

